# Bourbon and Black Pepper ground beef jerky.



## wobblehd (Nov 29, 2014)

I finally have a new MES 30, and for my first project I chose ground beef jerky. Trial run for smoker and recipe.

I looked EVERYWHERE for a Bourbon and Black Pepper ground beef recipe. No luck. A ton of recipes for whole muscle, but not ground. After looking around, here is what I chose.

2 lbs. very lean ground beef

1/3 cup bourbon

1/3 cup soy sauce

1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce

1/3 cup unsulfered full flavor molasses ( with rabbit on label)

2 Tables. Honey

1 tea. garlic powder

1 tea. onion powder

1 tea. salt + more once extruded

2 tea. black pepper + more once extruded

1/2 tea. coriander

2.2 grams Prague powder #1

I put everything except the cure in a saucepan reduced by half, let cool, and mixed that and the cure into the meat. Sometimes I remember to take pictures...but not until in the smoker. After reading Cougar78, Bearcarver and a few others posts, I chose to preheat smoker to 140.

Put jerky in at 140 for an hour, then put smoke to it at 150 for 2 or so hours. Then MES to 160 and get jerky to 155 temp.













8df64fc2-ce69-4803-bbec-b7abccbd3b19_zps665e805a.j



__ wobblehd
__ Nov 29, 2014






There (hopefully Q-view is working) is jerky after drying, with amznps in bottom, ready to go.













020_zpscbf8b901.jpg



__ wobblehd
__ Nov 29, 2014






Time to set it to 160 to get jerky to temp.













021_zpsceb58e57.jpg



__ wobblehd
__ Nov 29, 2014






Now into the dehydrator. Took a couple hours but now its done.













001_zps046f597c.jpg



__ wobblehd
__ Nov 29, 2014






And my feeble attempt at a Bear view.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 29, 2014)

It looks tasty. When I make sticks I do all of it in my MES. I start at about 110° and bump the temp up every hour untill finished.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jerkyguy (Nov 29, 2014)

My mouth is watering!! Looks awesome, hoping it tastes awesome! 

Reminds me of the bourbon and black pepper jerky i saw today at the gas station. It was Dukes brand? Have you tried that?

Ps . I would rather eat yours though :-)


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks great !


----------



## wobblehd (Dec 1, 2014)

Themule69, thanks for the suggestion on temp. I tried that sunday (made some more) and it worked great.

Thanks for the replies. I have tried Duke's, I prefer this...a LOT cheaper too. Turned out very tasty.


----------

